# Extended forecast looks promising!



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

So, I'm going through some MAJOR ice fishing withdrawals, since I didn't get out AT ALL last season. Just saw the extended forecast, and FINALLY like what I see!

About a week ago, I got my shanty out of my shed and decided to do some mods to it, since I was really starting to get the hardwater bug BAD! I put some reflectix on the ceiling, and on one wall (had a TON of pinholes--no wonder why it never got very warm in there!!). I also bought a couple LED light bars. I wired one to the pole directly overhead (flipover style), and one to the sled shining forward towards the holes. I wired those to a 4 gang rocker switch, so I can control them independently, and have 2 open options of things to add as I see fit! The switch also has a cigarette lighter outlet, and 2 USB ports for charging devices.

Basically, I'm DYING to get out, and just wanted to share my excitement with like-minded people! 

Time for speculation: safe ice anywhere by Christmas?!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I think we will be fishing by Christmas. But usually when we get this early ice we get 3 days of warm up and then we have to start all over!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I got out twice last year and that was it. Hoping for a much better season this year. I like the lows in the 10 day so far. Need to get the day time temps down even more would be nice


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Dec 23rd was the first day i have for ice pics on mosquito. Should be doable again this year if things go right!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

leadcorebean said:


> Dec 23rd was the first day i have for ice pics on mosquito. Should be doable again this year if things go right!
> View attachment 250454


Man I sure hope so! I love pulling all-nighters out there. Even when the fish aren't cooperating, there's just something about being out on the ice at night!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Try Erie with a guide and I mean a good guide at night. CRAZY!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

leadcorebean said:


> Dec 23rd was the first day i have for ice pics on mosquito. Should be doable again this year if things go right!
> View attachment 250454


When we going? Lol Nice work


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

If anyone wants to meet up at mosquito i don't mind.. normally just a few of go but a blindfold may be required haha. wish i had time to get out on the open water before the ice comes and see where the walleye will be but the boats cleaned out ready for trade in. send me a pm laynhardwood and we can hook up


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Might have to take you up on that! I haven't been as active on this site in the last few years, as I had prior... But I'm pretty sure I hit the ice with you guys at the "secret" strip pit with Mark several years ago. 

Fishing with a buddy is cool, but it's fun fishing with a group!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't take Layinhardwood with you! He'll catch all the fish


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> Don't take Layinhardwood with you! He'll catch all the fish


Man I wish that was the case! I’m hoping the harbors get good ice quick. It’s awesome fishing before the small villages set up


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Count me IN for Skeeter!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> Man I wish that was the case! I’m hoping the harbors get good ice quick. It’s awesome fishing before the small villages set up


Don't say anything!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

this was last year. I was fishing by the 15th.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bye next Wednesday skinny water! Might finally have life suit! I will walk on water then!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yup, by next weekend there will be fish laying on top of lakes! Before that for some, If I can find 2" I'm fishing!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Yup, by next weekend there will be fish laying on top of lakes! Before that for some, If I can find 2" I'm fishing!


Hear that


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

yikes


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, for those of you that like to fish on the hard stuff... Looks like it's gonna happen this year. You may need a snow shovel but it's lookin like a cold winter.
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/90day/


----------

